# Solved: How to turn off Intelli Studio Autorun?



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Guys and Girls.

When I connect my camera to my PC, I usually use Canon Zoombrowser to downlaod my pics.
However, the Intelli Studio program autoruns as soon as I connect, it then starts loading all my pics on the PC........:down:

How do I stop it from autorunning please?
I can't find the prog in the Add/Remove, AFAIK the program came with my Samsung camera, but the only Samsung program I can find is for my EHD.

Any ideas or fixes please.

Many thanks in advance. 
TJ


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Two options:

1) Open Samsung IntelliStudio and look in it's options/preferences where you can disable _"Open automatically when camera is connected"_ or something along those lines (I don't have IntelliStudio so I can't be more specific).

2) Uninstall Samsung IntelliStudio (this will not affect how you currently transfer your pics to your PC).

If you can't find IntelliStudio in add/Remove Programs it may be because you are looking for IntelliStudio instead of _Samsung_ IntelliStudio, so try scrolling further down the list.


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

The program was not in my Add/Remove, nothing under either name.
I connected the camera to make it start, then installed and updated the prog from the web.
Then I uninstalled the prog from Add/Remove, restarted, and it still Autoruns when I connect the camera???

The Tools tab on the Intelli Window does not have any preference etc. for actually running the program, only how it can be used.

I even searched for Intelli Studio and deleted all the files, unfortunately, still no joy...

Is it possibly something that boots up from the camera?


----------



## ringowheelin (Nov 18, 2011)

possible, unlikely, but possible, connect the cam and look in my computer to see if a random CD/dvd/ other disk drive appears in addition to the new drive that contains your pictures.

You might try going to the properties of the camera's drive from mycomputer and changing the autorun settings there, though I dont know what options you would have.


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I have tried what you suggested, and told it to "take no action" on the Autoplay.
I've managed to stop a couple of the windows opening, but it still loads all my pics up from "My Documents/My Pictures."

It's better now I've disabled part of it, but frustrating I can't completely turn it off!!
I think I'll get on to Samsung.

Thanks again. :up:


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

tjuk said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have tried what you suggested, and told it to "take no action" on the Autoplay.
> I've managed to stop a couple of the windows opening, but it still loads all my pics up from "My Documents/My Pictures."
> 
> It's better now I've disabled part of it, but frustrating I can't completely turn it off!!
> ...





> I've managed to stop a couple of the windows opening


Multiple windows are opening?



> It's better now I've disabled part of it


How did you do that?

Maybe a conflict between zommer and the other.
Not sure why anyone would use zoomer for anything.


----------



## ringowheelin (Nov 18, 2011)

ok, recap now and tell us what is currently happening and what youd like to happen. Just so we for sure know what were dealing with.


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

ringowheelin said:


> ok, recap now and tell us what is currently happening and what youd like to happen. Just so we for sure know what were dealing with.


Ok, I plug in the camera and Intelli Studio boots up, in the bottom right there's a little window that loads up all the pics in "My Pictures."
The little window then closes, and all the pics are now in a larger pane with all the editing tools etc.
I've disabled the "New file upload notification setting," which is one less window popping up, together with a "Do you want to update?"

I don't want anything to happen. 
With Zoombrowser I have to load it manually,I decide what pics I want to select, and where they are to go, that's how I would like it.

@ wowzer, I like Zoombrowser, it does what I want, everyone at my place knows how it works.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

*Have you tried a card reader?*

According to this site it does come with the camera but you or someone had to click to install it. http://www.samsung.com/us/support/s...3503&howto_guide_step_no=2&prd_ia_cd=&map_seq=

I'm still looking for a complete uninstall for you. May be difficult seeings it's builtin to the camera. seems like something in the camera triggers the program to open when plugged in.

How long has it been that this has been happening? Is it to late for a system restore without losing valuable pictures?


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

wowzer said:


> *Have you tried a card reader?*


Do you mean take out the SD card to download? 
If so, I hadn't thought of that, I'll try it.

A system restore is way gone, had the camera nearly a year, there's no knowing what I'll mess up for the Good Lady and the kids if I go down that route!

No, I'll go down the card reader route, good idea, thanks. :up:

PS *Why can't I access the data from the card directly from the front SD slot on my PC?* I've tried this, but the card is not recognised on any drive.


----------



## ringowheelin (Nov 18, 2011)

could it be an sdhc in a sd only slot?


----------



## marthajoy7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a Samsung SWX-F50 camera, and indeed the camera does have intelli studio built into the camera.
The easiest way that I have found to load the videos without intelli studio kicking in is to remove the memory chip from the
camera, and install the memory into a card reader. 
Now you can access your files without the studio kicking in automatically.


----------



## mboschek (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a samsung program loading from the memory card in the camera. You can't disable or uninstall from your PC. It's not on the PC. You can turn the program's autorun off by going into the camera's menu settings. Simply select the "off" setting for the PC software option.


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

mboschek, you are an absolute star!!! :up: 

The info you have provided is no doubt in the large manual that came with the camera, but who likes easy?

Camera On, Menu, Settings, PC Software, Off. Sorted!!!


----------

